# Solved: ubuntu 14.04 freezing



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

have only ubuntu 14.04 on my compaq presario and it has worked wonderfully. consistent problem is this: i always "suspend" when done using computer and every morning when i begin checking emails, etc. the computer eventually freezes. the routine is so frequent, i shut down the computer using the power button and start it up again. the rest of the day, i will have no problems. any clues/help will really be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> it has worked wonderfully. consistent problem is this


This seems to be a rather blatant contradiction.

There are a LOT of different pressarios so post the exact model#
Next why not just shutdown at the end of the day?

Given that compaq was purchased by hp a number of years ago, your system may not be up to running ubuntu with the unity desktop. It may be more suited to running a less demanding desktop manger like MATE or xfce.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks. it is a v2000 model with memory: 874.2 MiB; processor: AMD turion(tm) 64 mobile technology ML-30; graphics: gallium 0.4 ati rs 48; OS: 32-bit; disk: 56.5 gb.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, that laptop is 10yrs old. It is not really up to running a modern os like ubuntu. There are distros specifically built to run old hardware and I would install one of those. Lubuntu is one that comes to mind however your laptop may be too old for that as well. Lubuntu is based on ubuntu however it is designed for netbooks and old computers.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks for the info. would never have thought of the reason without your telling me.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i installed lubuntu but when starting up, i am given a choice of ubuntu 14.04 and open box and not lubuntu. when i search apps and choose lubuntu, i can see that many lubuntu items are installed. i can continue with ubuntu because my needs are not that great but if i can speed things up with lubuntu, i would like to know how to choose that upon startup.

the amount of ram i have might be important. if i can run lubuntu and it works fine, then maybe i can dump ubuntu 14.04? 

memory total-874
mem used-803
mem free-71
mem shared-5
mem buffers-9
mem cached-235

-/+ buffers/cached used-557
ditto free-316

swap total-2379
swap used-22
swap free-2357

thanks for any help.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I think all distributions based off Ubuntu have the boot menu stating Ubuntu. They do not say 'Lbuntu' or something like that.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I've run Lubuntu in 'live' mode and had a Lubuntu splash screen on boot up, and no mention of Openbox.

Did you install Lubuntu from within Ubuntu (synaptic or Software Centre) or did you download the .iso and make a bootable DVD/USB and boot from that?


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i googled lubuntu and downloaded from there. did not use a usb.
have no idea what a "live" mode is. thanks for the help.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

When you downloaded the .iso did you create a bootable dvd by 'burning' the .iso to it using a prog such as xfburn?
Sorry, I should have clarified ... 'Live' mode is booting from the 'burned' DVD or bootable USB and running a Linux version but not installing it.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

no, i did not create a bootable dvd; i just clicked on download and put in on my computer. do not know if i can burn a dvd but can burn a cd. of course, can use usb too.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That is why you get the menu; you are running ubuntu with the option of open box [open box is a desktop/window mgr]


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you want to run lubuntu; then go to their site and download the distro. Make the bootable usb and clean install. During the install, choose to use the full disk and erase anything on the disk. Here is a link to the home page for lubuntu; 
http://lubuntu.net/

*Be sure to make a backup of anything important ie docs, pics, etc. *


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

when i dbl clk to open the usb download, i am offered the option of "restore disk image" and do not know what to clk. choices are: none; 60gb hard disk; 7.9gb usb. for what it is worth, i downloaded the regular and the torrent version. does it make a difference which one i use?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You should be downloading an iso image. Is that what you downloaded AND did you get if from the lubuntu page?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You do understand that you have to create the bootable disk; whether dvd or usb correct? You cannot just double click on the file and expect it to do anything. There are a number of ways to create the bootable disk; first you need to decide which one; dvd or usb?


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i downloaded from lubuntu and the files both read lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso but the second one has ---.iso.torrent on the end. i have no idea how to go from either of those downloads and creating a bootable disk.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, first which one are you going to make; dvd or usb?
What system are you using now ie a windows system or what?


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

the files are now on a usb and it would be easier for me to make another usb. i am using ubuntu 14.04, not windows.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You need to copy the iso file to your hd. When you make the bootable usb, it destroys ALL data on the usb. 
Download the linux ver OR search the software center for unebootin;
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
Install and make the bootable usb. Restart with the [now] bootable install usb in your laptop. Enter the bios and set the usb as the first boot device; save settings and restart. The live version should start. Once it is running, choose to install.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Guide to using Unetbootin to accomplish what cjdriver explains at #20 -
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/

It shows an old version of Ubuntu but the process is the same.

Hope that helps?


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

downloaded unetbootin to desktop. also copied .iso.torrent to desktop. followed directions offered by 1002richards and got stumped on the first step when it said to dbl clk on the unet and proceed. told i needed to install something to open the file so did so. eventually ended up with 8 desktop files all ending in .par2. unless you think using ubuntu 14.04 will eventually cause my computer to crash, maybe converting to lubuntu will end up being a lot of effort for a somewhat limited gain?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Did you install Unetbootin? You don't just download to desktop.
The easiest way to install is via the terminal ... open your terminal and enter

sudo apt-get install unetbootin* (you need the * to pull in all elements)

You'll then be asked for password. As you know, entering a p/w in Linux terminal results in no symbols showing.
On entering your p/w hit the return key and Unetbootin should install. I can't recall if you have to enter 'y' (without quotes) at some point.
Launching Unetbootin from the Dash in Ubuntu will get you a pop-up asking for your password.
Then follow the guide above at #21.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks. i got everything on the usb and chose not to reboot because i do not know what happens next. at what point will i end up dumping ubuntu 14.04 and installing lubuntu? when i reboot and follow the directions? if something goes wrong will my email work? at least that will get me to you again. my workplace comes to a near-halt in about a month and they can probably use the usb to install and make sure lubuntu is working. any suggestions? thanks so far.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You get to "try" Lubuntu before installing. You can't install without specifically clicking those options.
Make sure your machine is set to boot from USB - check bios settings.

Are you thinking of using Lubuntu in a workplace machine? If so does your IT support agree to this?


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks. no, my laptop will never be used in the workplace. how do i make sure it will boot from the usb? i have no idea how to check bios. just inserted the usb and see these folders: boot, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed. i clkd on boot and evenually got grub, clkd and got some text. same with install. did i do something wrong making the usb?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

mardigrasvet said:


> thanks. no, my laptop will never be used in the workplace. *how do i make sure it will boot from the usb?* i have no idea how to check bios. just inserted the usb and see these folders: boot, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed. i clkd on boot and evenually got grub, clkd and got some text. same with install. did i do something wrong making the usb?


when you first start the computer, you will have to change your bootorder in order to boot from disk or usb. If your computer can boot to a usb drive, then you will see a selection for usb.

to enter bios, when you first start up the computer, it should say something about pressing some key to enter setup or something similar, that is the key you must tap to enter bios. sometimes it goes by too fast before you have a chance to tap the key. You may have to give it several restarts in order to get it right.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

found bios and changed boot order to usb. tried five times but will not boot from the usb. i do see the lexar usb red lite flashing a bit but end up with the ubuntu desktop each time.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

At this link have a read of 'Checklist' items 3 and 5 - those are good starting points for you in troubleshooting this. 
I note that point 3 links to 'Ubuntu' but the same principles apply to the Lubuntu .iso that you downloaded.
Hope this helps ...
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

this might belong in another thread but figure might as well try it here first. googled, went to a today show vid site and , turned off comp, started up and got black screen. tried again and walked away from the black screen for a while. when returned, screen said: error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0.' entering rescue mode , , , next line said: grub rescue_ with the line flashing. nothing seemed to be happening after a few minutes so left to travel to local library to type this. hope you have some ideas. thanks. (note: screen sometimes freezes upon waking up from suspend but usually never freezes while in a vid site or any other site.)

just remembered that I do have the cd used to install Ubuntu on my computer. in case all else fails, would that get me back to a workable computer? all my files are backed up.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Is this happening in Lubuntu or Ubuntu?


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

ubuntu. never did manage to get lubuntu to run. would just like to get the laptop running again and then work on lubuntu. the person who installed ubuntu gave me the disk used to install it.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

crjdriver said:


> OK, that laptop is 10yrs old. It is not really up to running a modern os like ubuntu. There are distros specifically built to run old hardware and I would install one of those. Lubuntu is one that comes to mind however your laptop may be too old for that as well. Lubuntu is based on ubuntu however it is designed for netbooks and old computers.


I think you need to take note of this reply and work on getting Lubuntu installed instead.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

finally got lubuntu installed and working with it. thanks for all your help.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Really pleased to read that you've got it solved!


----------

